# Sauron's next move after finishing the Numenor



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 5, 2021)

What's Sauron's next move after finishing the Numenor during the 2nd Age? As we already knew the reasons why he didn't use the Numenor to destroy the elves before the Valinor Expedition might get concluded into 2 options-underestimating Gil-Galad and the Faithful, or overestimating the cost to destroy them, JRRT's original statement in the Similari might prove the previous was correct. Such answer was reasonably correct for the Elvish states and Numenor Empire must have been driving all their personnel from both territory, making them lost classified information from you side, apart from the Elvish states having provided aegis for the Faithfuls, who could provide some of their national domestic situation to the Elves, possibly making Gil-Galad expand military might thus surprising Sauron after Numenor Fall. Any thought?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 26, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> What's Sauron's next move after finishing the Numenor during the 2nd Age? As we already knew the reasons why he didn't use the Numenor to destroy the elves before the Valinor Expedition might get concluded into 2 options-underestimating Gil-Galad and the Faithful, or overestimating the cost to destroy them, JRRT's original statement in the Similari might prove the previous was correct. Such answer was reasonably correct for the Elvish states and Numenor Empire must have been driving all their personnel from both territory, making them lost classified information from you side, apart from the Elvish states having provided aegis for the Faithfuls, who could provide some of their national domestic situation to the Elves, possibly making Gil-Galad expand military might thus surprising Sauron after Numenor Fall. Any thought?



I'm curious if Sauron was going to continue chilling in Numenor or not. I can't imagine he'd enjoy being surrounded by water since that was Ulmo's domain but he seems to have thought the Valar had largely abandoned Middle-Earth.

I think he might have gone back to Mordor. Maybe he'd transition a Nazgul to be his vassal over Numenor? He'd likely then start shifting his focus BACK to the Elves. I think I agree that he was under estimating how powerful they were.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Nov 13, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> ...He'd likely then start shifting his focus BACK to the Elves. I think I agree that he was under estimating how powerful they were...


Hmmm...this meant that it's still sooner or latter that the War of Last Alliance could still take places yet with doubtful result unlike the original, after all, Sauron got the whole Numenor as his own backup in spite of it's military combat power annihilated by Eru.


----------

